# Colorize your hair using Photoshop



## rebecca125 (May 5, 2009)

In this tutorial you will learn how to colorize or change hair color using Adobe Photoshop. To do that follows some steps.

Open the image of which you want to colorize hair then click on the channels tab on the layers palette.


And duplicate the blue channel by right clicking and choosing duplicate channel on the channel.

Click o.k. in the duplicate channel dialogue box. 

Turn the visibility off of the channels other than the blue copy channel by clicking on the eye icon on the channels palette and start working on the duplicated channel

From tools palette select dodge tool 

Set these options for this tool. Range as highlights and exposure to 46%.

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/5.jpg

Now highlight the image other than the hair. You can also change the exposure of the tool as needed
Now from tools palette again select burn tool.

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/7.jpg





Set the settings for the burn tool. Range as shadows and exposure to 100%.

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/8.jpg


Now burn the image using this tool

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/9.jpg

After burning the hair click on the Channel by holding down the Ctrl key. 

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/10.jpg

It will make selection of the channel.


*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/11.jpg



And turn the visibility on of the other channels and click on the layers tab.
Press Ctrl J to make a new layer with selected area and turn the visibility off of the original image.

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/12.jpg

Now use eraser tool to erase the area other than the hair.
*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/13.jpg *i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/14.jpg



Now from the layers palette click on the effects button and choose color overlay from the drop down list.

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/15.jpg

Set the blend mode to hue and click o.k. turn the visibility on of the original image 

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/17.jpg *i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/16.jpg


Click on the color box and select your own color for the hair.

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/18.jpg

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/19.jpg

And see the color of the hair has successfully changed to different color.

*i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/rebecca125_bucket/print%20screen/18.jpg
You can also change the hair color to any color you want by clicking on the color box and selecting color from the color picker.

Hope this has been helped to you. Send your comments. 

To see the video of this tutorial click here


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 5, 2009)

Wow!! Nice Tutorial


----------



## rebecca125 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for liking.


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

First i thought you are a bot...Anyway nice tut..


----------



## cyborg47 (May 6, 2009)

this tutorial looks much longer....i;ve got a simple one...
1. Select the brush tool, press "Q" button to add quick mask and paint on the hair.
2. press "Q" again, then the quick mask will be gone and the area except the hair is selected. Go to "select>invert selection"( or press CTRL+SHIFT+I). this select only hair.
3. Then Go to "Layer>New Fill Layer>Solid Color" change the MODE to softlight and then select the color that u want ur hair to be.......NJOY!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

^^ thanks, this is much more easier...


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice one..


----------

